# For Sale - 2007 21RS



## PCM94 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hello 
As you can see I am not much of a poster but I find this site to be wealth of knowledge. I am from Western New York and I have just upgraded to 2011 250RS. I am currently looking for a new home for my old trailer (2007 21RS). This has been a great trailer. If you are interested in a gently used trailer I would be glad to send you more information.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Post moved from within forum *Outbackers Community* from New Member Check-In to For Sale.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

PCM94 said:


> Hello
> As you can see I am not much of a poster but I find this site to be wealth of knowledge. I am from Western New York and I have just upgraded to 2011 250RS. I am currently looking for a new home for my old trailer (2007 21RS). This has been a great trailer. If you are interested in a gently used trailer I would be glad to send you more information.


You may want to include some pictures, price, and how to contact you. Good Luck!


----------



## PCM94 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hello,

Unit still available with new price.

2007 keystone outback 21RS. Two front bunks with a queen bed in rear slide, outside stove & sink, 5 newer tires and a 2" receiver at the rear of trailer.

Some other mods done to the unit include a fold down shelf above dinette, tip out drawer converted to a full drawer, expanded storage under vanity sink, vanity door changed to swing open with toilet paper holder, pantry drawer slide stoppers, paper towel holder, extra hooks for hanging clothes.

If you would like more information please call Paul at 716 430-2004

Asking 10,500







,






,






,






,






,


----------



## PCM94 (Oct 9, 2007)

Unit is still available with new price. If you would like more information you can reach me at 716 430-2004.

Thanks 
Paul


----------

